
Against Neutrality - Dr_tldr
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/17/magazine/against-neutrality.html
======
vonnik
Anyone interested in essays on photography should read Roland Barthes' Camera
Lucida:
[https://www.wikiwand.com/en/Camera_Lucida_(book)](https://www.wikiwand.com/en/Camera_Lucida_\(book\))

